# Official KAL Sign-up, Hedgerow Socks



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The Hedgerow Socks, yay!

Finally, lets get started. 

Just put your shoe size here in this thread, if you would like to be included in the sock exchange at the end of this project.

***Socks for the exchange will need to be completed and in the mail by October 16th*** 

We should be getting some nice cool sock wearing weather by then.

In a few days I will have my DS14 do a random drawing to see who is making whose.(that is my Libra 'fairness' issue speaking) You will be knitting for one person, and a different person will be doing the ones for you.

Get ready to take a lot of photos too. You know everyone will need to see how it is going. 

When it comes time for mailing, we will each be responsible for getting the address ourselves, via PM or however you want to do it. 

If you sign up and then at some point figure out that you can NOT complete the project, please pm me asap so we can figure out a different plan. Please dont drop out...it will be confusing. LOL.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I wear a size 8 and 1/2.

& here is the yarn I am planning to use:










OMG, it is so soft. Knitpicks Imagination (again) the colorway is called "Looking Glass".

Let's see yours.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Alrighty, this is a first for me, I've never done a KAL before. GAM thank you so much for putting this together because I would have no idea what to do.

I'm about a size 8 1/2 -9 Right now I'm spinning up some white Shetland wool. I suppose whoever gets these an dye them however they want to, if they want to.

FUN, fun!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=review/profile/070823_a.asp

I think this pattern looks pretty darned easy, actually. You have the option to continue the pattern down the heel, or not. 

I am going to use size 2 dpns for mine. This yarn is pretty skinny, and my tension is really tight. :shrug: It is 50% superwash wool, 25% nylon, and 25% superfine alpaca. It is amazingly soft and the colors are just lovely, like the sky and the ocean all in one.

My mom saw this yarn and she is experiencing sock envy, in advance. She thinks that alpaca socks are about as close to heaven as feet will ever know in this world. ( I have created a sock snob!) 

Poor WIHH, has to go yarn shopping, boo hoo. Actually, I think self-striping yarn would work fine for this pattern, but :shrug: yarn-shopping..!

Marchwind, I am so happy to see that you are going to knit with us! Plus, someone is going to get something amazing (at least to me). I am still in awe of all you spinners.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Sign me up and I will try my best to get them completed by the deadline. I will be using Pattons sock yarn in mix of greens and purples/blues as that is what I have.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

G-A-M that blue combination is so pretty. My kind of colors. I've been thinking of ordering that yarn.

I'm eyeing this knitting swap - but I've not completed the 2nd of my first pair yet (doesn't work to be doing the heel flap, and turn while visiting with relatives).

I think I could do this, but not sure yet. Mostly due to quilt block swaps.
I'll be watching up until the last minute to see how much I get done on other things and if I think I could do this pattern.

Either way, I'll be a cheerleader for all of you.

Angie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

dragonchick, that is great! Patons sock yarn is perfectly good yarn. It makes nice strong socks and your colorway sounds pretty. I have made several pairs out of it, and I love them.  You forgot to put your shoesize though....

Angie, your quilt swaps are one of the things that inspired me to do this project. Even though I am not a quilter, well I am not a block maker but I have done lots of handquilting of my moms quilt tops., I always love the block swap threads. I look at them every time.  I fully understand if you dont think you can fit it in. I am sure you could do this pattern though, its not too elaborate. Maybe this KAL will be so much fun that we will do more of them too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie we can use all the cheer leading we can get I think, at least I do. I just printed off the pattern, it's as long as a small book. I was, in my mind, envisioning I would start today. Silly me, I need to finish spinning the yarn first. Sheesh, what was I thinking.

I too feel really sorry for WIHH, poor dear just has to go yarn shopping now.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry G-A-M. My train of thought has been derailing a lot lately. My shoe size is 8.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Signing up, I've never done one of these but I figure the best way to get started is to jump right in. 

I also need to spin mine up, Targhee wool. Although I have some Lime Green (Targhee/Suffolk blend and super soft), if anyone would find that appealing. It's on my blog actually called "Kermit", reminded me of Kermit the frog.  

I'm a size 8.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

My shoe size is 8 also.

I am going to have to knit a swatch or two before I know what yarn I will use. I will put up a pic then. I hope I have enough of something since we don't have very good shopping on this little island. 

This will be interesting!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pakalana, I actually think your Kermit yarn is really cool. You could use it if you want to...

Isl. o Bluebells, where do you live, if I may ask? 

The more the merrier, I say. This WILL be interesting. 

So far everyone is around the same shoe size too. 

We are still waiting for Maura-of-the size-4-shoes. & Shazza. & who else...? What about NYCowgirl? (Or maybe she is tooooo busy? )


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

gone-a-milkin said:


> ... Isl. o Bluebells, where do you live, if I may ask? ...


Wrangell, Alaska, pop. 1800 or a little less. It is in the southeastern part of the state.

We are centered in the Land of the Totem Pole.








View from my back door.








Took a boat ride to a nearby glacier.








Sorry for the major thread-jack.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a neat thread-drift! I love photos of Alaska. It's "cool"!

Sounds as if you're going to have a great group. And I think the Kermit socks would be unique.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Angie you need to come play with us! I am in the tulip quilt swap, but it will be a breeze to put together. This will be a little more difficult.

I am going to jump in and ask to be included. Please bear with me, cause I have no idea about how to make socks a 'size'. I just knit what the pattern said so far! 

No clue on yarn, I don't think I have any suitable yarn. I will have to go shopping too! It will be tough... but I think I can do it. 

I too am a size 8. 

Ya'll may want to boot me out before it is over... I sure hope I can keep up!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont think there is such a thing as "thread-jacking" over here in FA. We will pull it back to topic if necessary.  What beautiful pics. I wish I could go stand near that glacier today...the humidity here is ..blech, and it looks like the rain will stay to the north of us again. 

mamaj, this pattern is really ribby and stretchy. I think working it on 1's or 2's will get a good fit. You will do great.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are a few pitures of the yarn I'm going to use. This is the first skein, spun in the grease and washed after it was plied. Last night after I washed my face I took the freshly washed hank and went to find a dime to put under the finished yarn to show size. I grabbed what I thought was a dime out of my coin dish. I didn't have my glasses on and after the first picture I went to get my glasses because I thought the coin looked odd. Well duh, it's a Soviet coin. But it is the same size as a dime :happy: So do you think I should leave it white or attempt to dye it?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think that is beautiful Marchwind!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, the yarn is gorgeous. To dye it or not to dye it? hmmm. You should do whatever you want. 

There IS something luxurious about the idea of snowy white Shetland wool socks. 

Unless you think it would be too boring to knit with? Not really 'boring', if you know what I mean. I just think it is so fun to work with colors. Heck, I dont know. 

What color(s) would you dye it? 

Do whatever you want! It is stunning yarn.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Well Kermit will work then.  It's one of my favorites that I've made and I'm not a "bright yarn" kind of person most of the time. 

Marchwind:
That's beautiful just the way it is. Now I'm going to need to track down some Shetland. A gal that works in my dental office is raising some, going to need to put dibs in on her spring shearing.  I can hear my dh groaning right now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Kermit is in. Sweet! 










Its not easy being green.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's beautiful yarn....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Gorgeous yarn WIHH!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I think GAM said she was having her son draw names. I can't remember when that will be. So far we are all about the same size. It says that you cast on 66 stitches so all the soks will start the same before you start on the foot. Then you an adjust the foot length if you get someone with a really small foot. I think there was just one person who said they had a ridiculously tiny foot, Maura I think, I'm personally green with envy of such tiny feet. Anyway, she hasn't shown up yet on this thread so maybe she isn't interested after all :shrug:

But I think you can start any time. The finished size is 8-8 1/2and it says it is a really stretchy pattern and will fit sizes larger and smaller. So, cast-on :goodjob:

Beautiful yarn BTW!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ladies - I was waiting until after a meeting I was at tonight to make a final decision to see if I could find time to do this, I really want to.... BUT, I may try to knit along and keep the socks if I have time.

I am costume coordinator for this year's Nutcracker on Ice, and will be making sure all old costumes that want to be used from last year can be connected with a new skater, (they buy their own). And then making the guest guy's tunic for Nutcracker, and maybe some other costumes. This all starts in earnest Sept 3 and 4th - so I think I'll be pretty busy during this knitting time.

But I'll be Cheerleading - for sure, and drooling over all photos posted.

Angie


----------



## teadrinkr (Feb 1, 2006)

Dk yarn is thicker than sock yarn but thinner than worsted weight yarn. I think usually size 5 or 6 needles are recommended for DK weight yarn when knitting something other than socks. Size 7 needles would be much too big to make socks out of DK yarn. The fabric would be too loose. Usually you use a smaller size needle than usual to knit socks. I think I have seen patterns using size 3 needles with DK weight yarn. 

I also may try to knit along on my own but not exchange socks. I am a very slow sock knitter, having only done a couple.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG, Dream in Color Smooshy in Punky Fuschia! WIHH, that is COOL yarn. 

Clarifications~ Marchwind pretty much nailed them.  I am going to pm Maura and Shazza and cordially remind (poke) them to see if they want to knit with us. 

So far we have 6 knitters on board.. 

Start knitting if you want to! Here is what I have done....










I am working on #2 DPNs. I have only begun the pattern stitches, so it isn't really showing up much yet. This pic really shows the alpaca halo (it is NOT doghair, LOL) that makes this yarn so fun. & yeah, I am sitting here knitting in my turtle pajamas. 

I hope to get the list of who-knits-for-whom up pretty quickly. If anyone else is thinking of joining this, please speak up!

WIHH, DK (which I learned stands for Double Knitting) yarn makes for really fast sock knitting. The lady at my LYS only uses DK weight and size 6 dpns for socks. You only have to cast on between 48 and 54 stitches, so it goes quicker.

teadrinkr, glad you are here.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, about the bamboo skewers: you have a needle gauge, right? the little card with all the holes in it? I did find skewers that would gauge at size 1, the only thing is...they are kinda bendy and flexing. If you have some size 2's, that is what I would use. What size dpn's do you have to choose from?

This pattern is pretty forgiving. It is mostly K4,P2 ribbing. That longtail cast on is the way to go for socks, IMO. It is really stretchy. This pattern even recommends it. 

Here is a link to a video of the long-tail cast on:

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I was looking at the pattern more carefully. UHM....I am not too sure about that 'round toe'. I tried that one other time on a baby sock, and I was not thrilled with the way the final stitches cinched together. It looked like a ...little...erm, sphincter. (sorry ladies). It looks fine on top of a hat, but on my toes I just didn't like it. (?)

I might just stick to my tried and true decreases and kitchener stitching. I know it gives it that 'pixie toes' squarish pointiness, but that I can live with. 

Do any of you do the 'round toe'? I am maybe executing it incorrectly. Nevermind me. I am probably overthinking it all. 

Who has started knitting? 

I still havent heard from Shazza or Maura. I did pm them and should probably give it another day or 2.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Wait for me!!!! Got poked, ah PMed this morning.  My shoe size is 7 1/2 so anywhere between a 7 and a 8 will be great. I dont have lovely yarn shops like you gals....I will have to spin something, dont know which fleece till I look in the bag.... 
Is there a specific pattern we are using?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I want in. I wear a size 4 shoe. I get three socks out of a skein of sock yarn when knitting for myself. Bwaaa Ha ha Ha! Or, I make tiny baby socks with the leftovers. I would like a wool blend or cotton blend (thinking of the nylon that sock yarn has). Please, no acrylic. Acrylic socks will be turned into puppets or sock monkeys.

I have computer sock yarn (the kind that automaticly creates a Fair Isle effect), but can use a solid color or subtle color changes.

What pattern is everyone talking about? Do we have to follow a specific pattern?

Gosh, I was so afraid to knit socks. Then I finally learned how to turn a heel.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

gone-a-milkin said:


> ... Who has started knitting? ...


I started yesterday and am about where your pic is, maybe.

I am using lambswool and was intending to work the heels and toes with an acrylic of some sort, because I am afraid the lambswool would wear through too fast. 

But maybe I should not, I see all cannot wear the synthetics.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm sorry I can't join in on the fun, right now I am very busy, and as I have 3 projects on needles now, I prolly shouldn't start another. So I will just cheer you all on and enjoy photos that you guys post. I am eager to see all the socks in all these beautiful yarns you all are using!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I started last night. I cast-on the 66 stitches and realized that I have some really beautiful Crystal Palace bamboo sock needles in a size 1 that are 6 inches long. I've been dying to use them so I slipped all the stitches onto them. I've only got about 2 rows done and I need to adjust my stitches to better suit me. I like the first stitch or two on a needle to be a knit stitch, my tension is better if I do that and I can really rank down on those first two stitches to get them good and tight.

I finished the second skein of white Shetland wool, just in case. This time I took before and after pictures of the skein in the grease and washed.

As for the toe, Why can't you just do the toe as they suggest and then end with the kitchner rather than drawing the stitches together? I've done the kitchner with as few as 4 stitches. I would imagine there is no limit on how many or few you can do it with.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I still have not started. Haven't got to go shopping yet. Sometimes it is a pain being so far from anything besides Wally world.
Hope to get some yarn soon!
Until then, I am trying my best to finish up the socks I have going now and a shawl I am knitting...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I see that we are accounted for here. 9 knitters is pretty good for this first KAL.

I am going to go make that DS of mine draw the names. Then Isl. of Bluebells, you can ask your recipient herself. 

Shazza and Maura, the pattern is The Hedgerow Socks. Here it is again. 

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=review/profile/070823_a.asp

and here is the thread where everyone voted on the pattern.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=319340

Look for a NEW THREAD! I personally dont favor letting them go too many pages long. I like to start NEW fresh threads. Plus it is 'fiber art' right? Supposed to use some thread (or yarn). 

Lezlie, we do need cheerleaders. You and Angie have that job. Are you the cheery type? J/K. lol.

Everyone NEEDS to take pictures! Looking at the different yarns is part of the fun.


I am off to make little papers for the drawing! How exciting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH to answer your question about the cast-on and joining. I did my usual, cast-on an extra stitch slip it over to the first cast on stitch and then knit those two together. It's the only way I know to avoid that gap between the last cast-on stitch and the first cast-on stitch. If someone else has a better idea let us know.

We get to find out who we are knitting for tonight :bouncy: How exciting.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

oh I put the first stich on the last stich needle and pull the last stich over onto the first needle, you know criss cross them, then start knitting. Your way would be easier. I have to try that. I don't get the gap doing it my way either


----------

